# The carpenters cottage



## Mikeymutt (Nov 28, 2015)

Visited this old cottage and for once it was not for the house.it was for what hid behind in the ivy clad sheds.some lovely little bits of machinery.nature taking over the sheds and some decay.what more could you ask for.the house itself is just two rooms.one upstairs is a loft hatch entrance so could not get up there.big thanks to dauntless for this one.really enjoyed it and was here ages.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful.Line shafting a compressor tank and a very happy radio,what's not to like


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 28, 2015)

I am impressed with this! Because of the time of year, the pictures make it feel completely different to my previous visits. :wcool:


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2015)

You really are a sensationally good photographer.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 28, 2015)

HughieD said:


> You really are a sensationally good photographer.



Thank you so much hughie


----------



## thorfrun (Nov 28, 2015)

awesome pictures, love your style of pictures on this one


----------



## URBANMYTH (Nov 28, 2015)

As always awesome photos mate love the last pic.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2015)

That is a lovely little home Mikey, I liked the out the door shot you got the door furniture nicely, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 29, 2015)

Great pictures! Does anyone have any idea what make the radio is?


----------



## Dugie (Nov 30, 2015)

Some nice detail shots in that set fella.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2015)

You had me at the first shot of the sheds! 
Beautiful photography as always! Thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Stunning shots!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 1, 2015)

Stunning photography and each shot tells a story amazing!! The radio could be just post war late 40,s early 50,s as there is waveband marked Forces which I think was the early start of BFN British Forces Network.Thanks for sharing.


----------

